
Twitter releases content tied to misinformation campaigns - tareqak
https://www.axios.com/twitter-releasing-content-thousands-misinformation-campaign-accounts-midterm-2018-election-research-33d7b85e-d38d-485a-88e2-6b2708fe3506.html
======
tareqak
Twitter blog post:
[https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/...](https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/enabling-
further-research-of-information-operations-on-twitter.html)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18240704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18240704))

Bloomberg article:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-17/twitter-p...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-17/twitter-
posts-millions-of-tweets-linked-to-russia-iran-meddling)

